# Expat salary



## ramesh_talk

Hi friends, 

Presently i am in singapore. I have 5 yrs of experience in firmware development.

If i got the job in Japan, Probably how much i can ask my salary per month.
And May I know about the house rent in TOKOYO/OSAKA for a single person to stay.

Thanks, 
Ramesh.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! By 'house rent' I assume you mean an apartment, since you must be very rich or have inherited it to have an actual house in the cities. Getting into an apartment is difficult, since leases require a deposit, the first month's rent, I think the last month's rent, and two or three month's rent as 'key money', essentially a bribe to the landlord. On the other hand, you can break a lease with only 30 days notice, and the key money serves to keep people from walking out of leases often. They are normally for two years duration.

Many companies will take on the lease themselves, pay the rent, and bill you. That way they pay the key money and maybe the deposit, which makes it a lot easier to rent a place.


----------



## eros

5 years experience is more than enough to get a job here in Japan but can you tell us the following:

1) Japanese Skills?
2) Any Certifications in your field?

rental fee is depends on the place.. most rural place cheaper.. means in Tokyo is the most expensive place in Japan.. around 100,000jpy per month for single (can be for double) includes basic appliances to live such as Ref., Microwave, Gas Stove, Auto-washing machine, Split type Aircon-heater, english-japanese TV, near by Train Station and etc.... 

A little bit same with Osaka even it is province because it is a famous place and there is a lot of foreigners living around... but for sure the foods are great and very affordable..

but I got 60,000jpy in Tokyo good for 2 person and only the place ... I provide all that on my own..


----------



## eros

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! By 'house rent' I assume you mean an apartment, since you must be very rich or have inherited it to have an actual house in the cities. Getting into an apartment is difficult, since leases require a deposit, the first month's rent, I think the last month's rent, and two or three month's rent as 'key money', essentially a bribe to the landlord. On the other hand, you can break a lease with only 30 days notice, and the key money serves to keep people from walking out of leases often. They are normally for two years duration.
> 
> Many companies will take on the lease themselves, pay the rent, and bill you. That way they pay the key money and maybe the deposit, which makes it a lot easier to rent a place.


yeah you are right.. i forgot the advance and deposit upon moving....

regarding on the difficulties, i think it much easier now compare before.. because nowadays there's a lot of Companies offered especially for foreigner to rent an apartment without hassle just google it. But it is recommended that you have to negotiate that part in your employer..


----------

